# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً *

## alaa_day

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *(  يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ  رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي )  ببالغ الحزن والآسى بلغنا وفاة الأخ الكريم  ( خالــد الرحماني )*  unlock-instant   *اللهم  اغفـر له وارحمه و اعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج و  البرد و نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و أبدله دارآ خيرآ  من داره و أهلآ خيـرآ من أهله و قه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار. 
لا اله الا الله ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله* *.. اللهــــــــــم آميـــــــــن ..    *

----------


## service

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله ايرحموا

----------


## farfour

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## simen222

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## xmaroc

لا اله الا الله ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  
الله يرحمك ياخي خالد والله فراقك صعب

----------


## mohamed73

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
  ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم *اللهــــــــــم آميـــــــــن*

----------


## BRAHIM61

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وموتى جميع المسلمين امين

----------


## GSM-TOOLs

*لا اله الا الله ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*

----------


## salinas

أنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## limouni-gsm

اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه و اعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج و البرد و نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و أبدله دارآ خيرآ من داره و أهلآ خيـرآ من أهله و قه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## gsm_bouali

إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحموا

----------


## bacca22

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم ارحمه و اغفر له واكرم نزله

----------


## samir64

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وموتى جميع المسلمين امين

----------


## seffari

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون  اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## BRAHIM61

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
هكذا تكتب يا اخوان يرحمكم الله

----------


## pikiche

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
  ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم *اللهــــــــــم آميـــــــــن*

----------


## alaa_day

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
> هكذا تكتب يا اخوان يرحمكم الله

 بارك الله في أخي

----------


## BRAHIM61

سورة البقرة آية 155

----------


## saidgsm

أنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## abedou

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## sab_bane

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهــــــــــم آميـــــــــن

----------


## feloner

اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه و اعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء  والثلج و البرد و نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و أبدله  دارآ خيرآ من داره و أهلآ خيـرآ من أهله و قه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## khaledrepa

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه يارب العالمين

----------


## hamza06

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## gsm.jaouat

اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه و اعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج و البرد و نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و أبدله دارآ خيرآ من داره و أهلآ خيـرآ من أهله و قه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## amin

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهــــــــــم آميـــــــــن

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## gsm_mogador

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## marouannajmi

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله جنات النعيم 
اللهــــم .. يا حنَّان ، يا منَّان ، يا واسع الغفران ، اغفر له و ارحمه ، و عافه و اعف عنه ،
و أكرم نزله ، و وسع مدخله ، و اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ، و نقِّه من الذنوب
و الخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس 
اللهــــم .. أبدله داراً خيراً من داره ، و أهلاً خيراً من أهله ، و زوجاً خيراً من زوجه ،
و أدخله الجنة و أعزه من عذاب القبر و من عذاب النار  
اللهــــم .. عامله بما أنت أهله ، و لا تعامله بما هو أهله  
اللهــــم .. اجزه عن الاحسان احساناً ، و عن الإساءة عفواً و غفراناً  
اللهــــم .. إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته ، و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين  
اللهــــم .. آنسه في وحدته ، و آنسه في وحشته ، و آنسه في غربته  
اللهــــم .. أنزله منزلاً مباركاً و أنت خير المنزلين  
اللهــــم .. أنزله منازل الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقاً 
اللهــــم .. اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ، و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار  
اللهــــم .. افسح له في قبره مد بصره ، و افرش قبره من فراش الجنة  
اللهــــم .. أعذه من عذاب القبر ، و جاف الأرض على جنبيه 
اللهــــم .. املأ قبره بالرضا و النور ، و الفسحة و السرور 
اللهــــم .. قِهِ السيئات ( و من تق السيئات يومئذٍ فقد رحمه ) 
اللهــــم .. اغفر له في المهديين ، و اخلفه في عقبة في الغابرين ، و اغفر لنا و له يا رب العالمين ، 
و افسح له في قبره و نوّر له فيه 
اللهــــم .. إنَّ عبدك في ذمتك و حبل جوارك فقِهِ فتنة القبر ، و عذاب النار ، 
و أنت اهل الوفاء والحق ، فاغفر له و ارحمه ، إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم 
اللهــــم .. إن هذا عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك خرج من روَح الدنيا و سعتها و محبوبيه و أحبائه
فيها إلى ظلمة القبر و ما هو لاقيه .كان يشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت و أن محمداً عبدك و رسولك و أنت أعلم به . 
اللهــــم .. إنه نزل بك و أنت خير منزول به ، و أصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك و أنت غني عن عذابه 
، آته برحمتك رضاك ، و قِهِ فتنة القبر و عذابه ،
و آته برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتى تبعثه إلى جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين  
اللهــــم .. انقله من مواطن الدود و ضيق اللحود إلى جنات الخلود ( في سدرٍ مخضوض ، و طلحٍ منضود ، و ظلٍّ ممدود ، و فاكهةٍ كثيرة ، لا مقطوعةٍ و لا ممنوعة ، و فُرُشٍ مرفوعة ) 
اللهــــم .. ارحمه تحت الأرض ، و استره يوم العرض ، و لا تخزِهِ يوم يبعثون ( يوم لا ينفع مالٌ و لا بنون ، إلا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم ) 
اللهــــم .. يمِّن كتابه ، و يسِّر حسابه ، و ثقِّل بالحسناتِ ميزانه ، و ثبِّت على الصراط أقدامه
، و أسكِنه في أعلى الجنات ، في جوار نبيِّك و مصطفاك صلى الله عليه و سلم  
اللهــــم .. أمِّنه من فزع يوم القيامة ، و من هول يوم القيامة ، و اجعل نفسه آمنةً مطمئنة ،
و لقِّنه حجَّته  
اللهــــم .. اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئناً ، و عند قيام الأشهاد آمناً ، و بجود رضوانك واثقاً ،
و إلى أعلى علو درجاتك سابقاً  
اللهــــم .. اجعل عن يمينه نوراً ، و عن شماله نوراً ، و من أمامه نوراً ، و من فوقه نوراً ،
حتى تبعثه آمناً مطمئناً ، فيقال لنفسه يوم القيامة ( ادخلي في عبادي ، و ادخُلي جنتي )  
اللهــــم .. انظر إليه نظرة رضا ، فإنَّ من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه أبداً 
اللهــــم .. أسكنه فسيح الجنان ، و اغفر له يا رحمن  
اللهــــم .. اغفر ، و ارحم ، و تجاوز عمَّا تعلم ، فإنك أنت الله الأعز الأكرم  
اللهــــم .. اعف عنه ، فإنك أنت القائل ( و يعفوا عن كثير ) 
اللهــــم .. إنه جاء ببابك ، و أناخ بجنابك ،
فجُد عليه بعفوك ، و إكرامك ، و جودك ، و احسانك  
اللهــــم .. إنَّ رحمتك وسعت كل شيء ،
و هو شيء ، فارحمه رحمةً تطمئن بها نفسه ، و تقر بها عينه  
اللهــــم .. احشره مع المتقين إلى الرحمن وَفداً  
اللهــــم .. احشره مع أصحاب اليمين ، 
و اجعل تحيته سلامٌ لك من أصحاب اليمين 
اللهــــم .. بشِّره بقولك ( كلوا و اشربوا هنيئاً بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية ) 
اللهــــم .. اجعله من ( الذين سُعدوا ، ففي الجنة خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات و الأرض ) 
اللهــــم .. لا نزكِّيه عليك ،
و لكنّا نحسِب أنه آمن و عمل صالحاً ، فاجعل له جزاء الضعف بما عمل ،
و اجعله في الغرفات من الآمنين 
اللهــــم .. شفِّع فيه نبينا و مصطفاك صلى الله عليه و سلَّم ، 
و احشره تحت لوائِه ، و اسقِهِ من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً  
اللهــــم .. اجعله مع ( المتقين ، في ظلالٍ و عيون ، و فواكه مما يشتهون ، كلوا و اشربوا هنيئاً بما كنتم تعملون ، إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين ) 
اللهــــم .. اجعله مع ( المتقين ، في مقامٍ أمين ، في جناتٍ و عيون ، يلبسون من سندسٍ و استبرق متقابلين ، كذلك و زوجناهم بحورٍ عين ، يدعون فيها بكلِّ فاكهةٍ آمنين ) 
اللهــــم .. بشِّره بقولك ( و بشِّر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جناتٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار ، كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل ، و أُوتوا به متشابهاً ، و لهم فيها ازواجٌ مطهرةٌ ، و هم فيها خالدون ) 
اللهــــم .. تقبل منه صبره على البلاء ،
و امنحه درجة الصابرين ،
الذين يوفَّون أجورهم بغير حساب ،
فأنت القائل ( إنما يوفَّى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ) 
اللهــــم .. تقبل منه صلاته لك ، و ثبِّته على الصراط يوم تزل الأقدام  
اللهــــم .. تقبل منه صيامه ، و سائر طاعاته ،
و صالح أعماله ، و أثقل بها ميزانه يوم القيامة ،
و اجعله من الفائزين  
اللهــــم .. إنه كان لكتابك تالياً ، فشفِّع فيه القرآن ،
و ارحمه من النيران ، و اجعله يا رحمن يترقى
في الجنة إلى آخر آيةٍ قرأها ، و آخر حرفٍ تلاه  
اللهــــم .. ارزقه بكل حرفٍ من القرآن حلاوة ،
و بكل كلمةٍ كرامة ، و بكل آيةٍ سعادة ،
و بكل سورةٍ سلامة ، و بكل جزءٍ جزاء  
اللهــــم .. حل روحه محل الأبرار ،
و تغمَّده بالرحمة أثناء الليل و النهار ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين  
اللهــــم .. أوصل ثواب ما قرأناه من القرآن العظيم
إليه ، و ضاعف رحمتك و رضوانك عليه  
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين ، و عرق منا الجبين ، و كثر الأنين و الحنين  
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا إذا اشتدت السكرات ،
و توالت الحسرات ، و أطبقت الروعات ،
و فاضت العبرات ، و تكشفت العورات ، و تعطلت القوى و القدرات 
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا ( إذا بلغت التراقي ، و قيل من راق ، و ظن أنه الفراق ، و التفت الساق بالساق ،
إلى ربك يومئذٍ المساق ) و تأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل و الرفاق ، و قد حمَّ القضاء ،
فليس من واق  
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا إذا حمِّلنا على الأعناق ، 
و كان إليك يومئذٍ المساق ، و داعاً أبدياً للدور،
و الأسواق ، و الأقلام ، و الأوراق ، إلى من تذل له الجباه و الأعناق 
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا إذا ورينا التراب ،
و غلقت من القبور الأبواب ، و انفضَّ الأهل و الأحباب ، 
فإذا الوحشة ، و الوحدة ، و هول الحساب 
اللهــــم .. ارحمنا إذا فارقنا النعيم ، 
و انقطع النسيم ، و قيل ما غرَّك بربِّك الكريم  
اللهـــــم .. ارحمنا إذا أُقمنا للسؤال ،
و خاننا المقال ، و لم ينفع جاه ، ولا مال ، و لا عيال ، 
و قد حال الحال ، فليس إلا فضل الكبير المتعال  
اللهـــــم .. ارحمنا إذا نُسي اسمنا ،
و درس رسمنا ، و أحاط بنا قسمنا و وسعنا 
اللهـــــم .. ارحمنا إذا أُهملنا ، فلم يزرنا زائر
، و لم يذكرنا ذاكر ، و ما لنا من قوّةٍ ولا ناصر ، فلا أمل إلا في القاهر القادر ، الغافر الساتر ، 
يا من إذا وعد وفَّى ، و إذا توعَّد عفا ،
ارحم من هفا و جفا ، و شفع فينا الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم ، 
و اجعلنا ممن صفا و وفَّى ،
و بالله اكتفى ، يا أرحم الراحمين ،
يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السماوات و الأرض ، 
يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام  
ربنا و تقبل دعــــائنــآإ ..   
آللهم آمين ~

----------


## ettaki

*يَا  أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ   رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي*

----------


## gsm-ali

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## GSM-AYA

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## zinnor79

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له

----------


## hamada176

أنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## mounirgsm

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

ان القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وانا على فراقك ياخالد لمحزونون اللهم اغفر له وطهره  واجعله من اصحاب الجنة

----------


## fafo

أنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## حمادة فون

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## azerty_sa

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اللهم أرحم أمواتنا وموتى المسلمين
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله

----------


## mackvir

اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
     اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
     اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
     اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
     اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
     اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته.
     اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
     اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
     اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
     اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
     اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
     اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
     اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم.
     اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
     اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به.
     اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
     اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
     اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
     اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
     اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
     اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
     اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط  اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
     اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
     اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
     اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
     اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً
     اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
     اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير"
     اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
     اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
     اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .
     اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .
     اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .
     اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
     اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك:
     "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان"
     اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
     اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
     اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
     فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب "
     اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
     اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان.
     اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن
     يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه
     اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
     اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.
     وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.
     اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
     اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
     اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب
     وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
     وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
     وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
     والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
     اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
     اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من  قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا  توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله  إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال  والاكرام .
     اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
     اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
     اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
     اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
     اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم إلي يوم الدين

----------


## gsm_mehdi

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله ايرحموا

----------


## abbadi

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أنا لله وانا اليه راجعون  
اللهم اغفـر له وارحمه

----------


## gsm4maroc

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة

----------

